# Using hair dryer to stimulate flying



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I've accidentally found out that the hair dryer I use really helps the babies in learning how to fly. They catch even a drift of the air and flap all around. I was thinking it could also be helpful in cases of injured wings, if strength is needed back in the wing. All of the babies love it when I direct a low "blast" of warm air at them, and flap, flap, flap.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi MARYJANE, Well looks like you have started a FLIGHT SCHOOL FOR SQUEAKERS.  LOL LOL GEORGE


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Quick, grab your glasses and head to the simulator!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

....and how old are these squeakers?

....they DO grow up so fast nowadays, don't they and with a little help?


----------

